# TauRIS - Electronic Clock for Your Club



## scotthorn (Nov 3, 2010)

All of the clubs in San Antonio and Austin Texas use TauRIS as well as other clubs across the country. TauRIS equates to QUALITY. 4 Fanciers can race out of 1 clock and the clock can hold 1,000 pigeons. Training birds can be clocked along with your race birds. You can print your training birds and you can print your race birds before the race is figured. You can enter one race in one club and go to another club and enter another race. I am a TauRIS dealer and fully support every club and individual that uses TauRIS. I will be going to Germany in May 2011 to be fully trained to do the clock maintenance here in the US instead of having to send the clocks to Germany. Please visit my website: www.tauris.us or send email to: [email protected] 
Sincerely,
Scott Horn


----------

